# Electric 35 Ford truck kit car



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

So I strapped her in and the million of boxes of parts, and brought her home:


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Then took my time to research research and more research. Here she is on Halloween:


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Stripped her and painted the frame:


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Which brings me to where I'm at today, I have got the wheels and 12v electrical ran, now it's time to electrify this thing. 

Pic of my youngest with her little one and me with my big one.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

In the process of creating the subframe that will bolt from the factory motor and trans mounting points, to the electric motor/trans points.

Created in the windows 3d builder:


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Megatron451 said:


> In the process of creating the subframe that will bolt from the factory motor and trans mounting points, to the electric motor/trans points.


It's a UQM-160 motor... but what are you using for a transmission (or reduction gearbox)?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Just a note for anyone who doesn't recognize this project from other threads.... it's a Factory Five '35 Hot Rod Truck.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

brian_ said:


> It's a UQM-160 motor... but what are you using for a transmission (or reduction gearbox)?


I have acquired the ev-torquebox from torque trends that is commonly used with the UQM motor


EV-TorqueBox


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

One of the local cities out here has converted some of the Ford F-150 trucks using the UQM and torque trends direct drive transmissions for local use. Makes it a little easier if I have any issues with this specific setup.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Megatron451 said:


> I have acquired the ev-torquebox from torque trends that is commonly used with the UQM motor


Nice setup.  It's a good match for the truck, since the truck is designed to use Ford components and the ev-Torquebox was originally designed for Ford trucks.

It should get the motor into a suitable speed range, and I see it lets you place the motor well back in the chassis.


----------



## Motome (Feb 9, 2021)

How much did you get the kit for? I have toyed with buying one.. but didn’t want to get it new


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Motome said:


> How much did you get the kit for? I have toyed with buying one.. but didn’t want to get it new


The kit was purchased from factory five racing directly, I think this particular kit starts at 20k.

There's a factory five forum that is pretty good with helping me build it, they have a cars for sale section.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Megatron451 said:


> The kit was purchased from factory five racing directly...


I was assuming that you had purchased the kit from someone who had started it, perhaps misunderstanding this comment:


Megatron451 said:


> Picked up a very partially built 1935 Ford truck kit car...


Factory Five offers some of their models in varying levels of completeness, but the Truck seems to come as only a "complete kit", and the chassis appears to come already built, unlike the pile-of-parts approach of traditional kits.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

From concept, to 3d printed model, to actual part.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

And then putting the whole thing in the car





















.


----------



## jayguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey Megatro451, I've seen your posts on the FFR forum and like the look and what you're doing. 

Have you decided where the battery modules are going? I've been thinking of doing something similar with the 33 HR, but possibly using the whole rear cradle assembly from a Tesla (S or3) and perhaps putting the battery modules in the engine bay and/or under the floor, if there is enough room.

Do you know deep that area is? Since there won't be any mufflers to go under there, I was wondering if that might be a good place to put some of them.

Keep it up!

Jay


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

jayguy said:


> Hey Megatro451, I've seen your posts on the FFR forum and like the look and what you're doing.
> 
> Have you decided where the battery modules are going? I've been thinking of doing something similar with the 33 HR, but possibly using the whole rear cradle assembly from a Tesla (S or3) and perhaps putting the battery modules in the engine bay and/or under the floor, if there is enough room.
> 
> ...


If I had a lot more money, I mean a lot, I would probably do the tesla rear motor and do a bunch of tesla batteries. Unfortunetly, I am not that rich, so I had to figure out what to spend money on and what could wait. My opinion is that the tesla setups are the best, but also very expensive. A 33 HR with a tesla setup would be awesome, do a bunch in the engine bay, and stuff the rest in the center area, some where the gas tank would go, but I wouldn't do under the car if I didn't have to. It would be awesome. 

Tesla S batteries are super good, the reason the 3 batteries are so much cheaper is the size, they are just too long to put anywhere, even if I put it under my 35, it would go from the mid engine bay all the way back to the bed, which is just too long and too low to the ground.

I've acquired some way less expensive batteries that should get me 10-15 mile range until I win the lottery and can afford the better batteries.


----------



## jayguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah, I get that, for sure. I've seen full rear cradles for $6500 (cost of a decent V8) but then you add on $8k for batteries, couple grand for controller, etc. and it adds up very fast.

I've been binging Snowdog's Electric Supercar build all weekend, and like the idea of the Tesla rear motor.

The Model 3 is a little narrower, but either one should work on the 33 with the appropriate frame mods.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

jayguy said:


> Yeah, I get that, for sure. I've seen full rear cradles for $6500 (cost of a decent V8) but then you add on $8k for batteries, couple grand for controller, etc. and it adds up very fast.
> 
> I've been binging Snowdog's Electric Supercar build all weekend, and like the idea of the Tesla rear motor.
> 
> The Model 3 is a little narrower, but either one should work on the 33 with the appropriate frame mods.


My calc was something like 20K for just tesla S batteries, so that was out...

I also subscribe to SnowDog, I wonder if he'll ever post a breakdown of the cost of everything...

I am no welder, so once the telsa 3 batteries wouldn't bolt in with modification, I was out.


----------



## jayguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah, I have never tried welding before, but a co-worker just took a class at the local college and said it wasnt hard, and he even bought a welder for working on his ATV's and other fun projects.

The pack is only 4" deep, but at 58" wide and 85" long I think it'll be too big for under a hotrod.
So maybe there are other options.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

It's little league baseball season here in AZ, so I don't get alot of time with this project. But I have mounted the Controller. I will definately create a better mounting system once I get past the go-carting phase of this project. The rest of my free time has been spent on the millions of connections needed for the Orion BMS system, almost there...


----------

